# Indiana Jones 5 announced



## Brian G Turner (Mar 15, 2016)

Starring Harrison Ford, to be released 2019:
Indiana Jones: Harrison Ford to appear in fifth film - BBC News


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 15, 2016)

Yay! I can't wait! 

Appalling as some of the last one was, I still loved it anyway.


----------



## Ajid (Mar 15, 2016)

Indiana Jones And The Nursing Home of Mystery?


----------



## Dave (Mar 15, 2016)

Ajid said:


> Indiana Jones And The Nursing Home of Mystery?


We had all those jokes last time, and it was still okay. The thing is, he still has to have all the stunts that he would do, done by a younger sidekick, and Shia LaBeouf wasn't all that good (in my opinion obviously.) The other thing is that the last outing was set in the late fifties/early sixties, so that if they are going to keep continuity we are going to be in 1970. Actually, that might be okay too. The other thing would be the aliens introduced in the last film - are we just forgetting that happened?


----------



## Ajid (Mar 15, 2016)

I wonder who will write the screenplay for this.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2016)

They need to recast and do an adventure in the past , the mid 1920's perhaps?


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 20, 2016)

Dave said:


> Actually, that might be okay too. The other thing would be the aliens introduced in the last film - are we just forgetting that happened?



Aliens??

Oh... right... the skull people.


----------



## Droflet (Mar 20, 2016)

I can only hope that Lucas' involvement is minimal. Then it might stand a chance.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 20, 2016)

I will watch this develop with some reservations. There's no reason this can't be a great film, but it will have to be treated differently than Raiders of the Lost Ark. I only hope LaBeouf isn't involved in any way and there are no flashbacks to earlier films.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 20, 2016)

Have LaBeouf's character killed pronto, and one of Indy's other sons (who is not annoying) can take the action duties. Problem solved.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Have LaBeouf's character killed pronto, and one of Indy's other sons (who is not annoying) can take the action duties. Problem solved.




I liked Lebeoufs character,  so no don't want that.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2016)

Vince W said:


> I will watch this develop with some reservations. There's no reason this can't be a great film, but it will have to be treated differently than Raiders of the Lost Ark. I only hope LaBeouf isn't involved in any way and there are no flashbacks to earlier films.



They need to recast Indiana Jones and get a younger actor.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 20, 2016)

Too much a pretty boy.

Oh, and they should dial down the CGI a lot too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> Too much a pretty boy.
> 
> Oh, and they should dial down the CGI a lot too.



I had no issue with the CGI either.


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 20, 2016)

Rocky/Indiana Jones 10:  Rocky vs Jones - Last Man Dribbling


----------



## Vince W (Mar 21, 2016)

David Koepp, writer of Kingdom of the Crystal Skull, will pen Indy 5.

Indiana Jones 5 confirms its main writer


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 28, 2018)

Well, apparently there's been research for this film for some years - and that Spielberg has now lined up Indiana Jones 5 to be his next project: Steven Spielberg's next film will be Indiana Jones 5


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 28, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Well, apparently there's been research for this film for some years - and that Spielberg has now lined up Indiana Jones 5 to be his next project: Steven Spielberg's next film will be Indiana Jones 5



Harrison Ford is not a  young man anymore . They need to recast


----------



## Alexa (Jan 28, 2018)

Indiana Jones without Harrison Ford has no interest, at least not for myself.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 28, 2018)

Alexa said:


> Indiana Jones without Harrison Ford has no interest, at least not for myself.



They'll likely call it * Indiana Jones and the Nursing Home of Doom .*


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 28, 2018)

Check the average age of Head Archeologists...


----------



## Pyan (Jan 28, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> They'll likely call it * Indiana Jones and the Nursing Home of Doom .*



At least read the rest of the thread, Baylor - look at post #3, from Ajid, two years ago...


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 28, 2018)

pyan said:


> At least read the rest of the thread, Baylor - look at post #3, from Ajid, two years ago...



My first  Choice was *Indiana Jones and the Shuffleboard of Doom.*


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 28, 2018)

Some individuals in an action movie aren't performing action stunts... I think the professor will do fine in #5.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 28, 2018)

As long as he stays away from bridges over yawning chasms - haven't been too lucky for him in the past...


----------



## EJDeBrun (Jan 28, 2018)

Dude I'm psyched. I don't care how ridiculous this will be because that's how low my bar is right now. 

Saying that, Crystal Skull was appallingly bad, but then I watched Temple of Doom again and was like, oh, 4 isn't really THAT awful and simply resolved myself to the fact that #1 is still the best one and let's leave it at that.

And I firmly am in the H. Ford camp. Once he's gone, I don't see the point in making anymore.


----------



## Dave (Jan 28, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> Check the average age of Head Archeologists...


I can't find it: Archaeologist job profile | Prospects.ac.uk but I'm quite sure they retire before some actors do 

Seriously, his age isn't a problem if he has a sidekick to do the stunts. I just want a new sidekick. A story set in the swinging sixties or groovy seventies would be fine. I say bring it on!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 28, 2018)

EJDeBrun said:


> Dude I'm psyched. I don't care how ridiculous this will be because that's how low my bar is right now.
> 
> Saying that, Crystal Skull was appallingly bad, but then I watched Temple of Doom again and was like, oh, 4 isn't really THAT awful and simply resolved myself to the fact that #1 is still the best one and let's leave it at that.
> 
> And I firmly am in the H. Ford camp. Once he's gone, I don't see the point in making anymore.



I rather liked Kingdom of the Crystal Skull .


----------



## EJDeBrun (Jan 28, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> I rather liked Kingdom of the Crystal Skull .



I definitely like it more than Temple of Doom.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 28, 2018)

EJDeBrun said:


> I definitely like it more than Temple of Doom.



That one is my least favorite film , but I still find it entertaining.

You might want to check out the film *Gunga Din* , this film is a great classic film form the 1930's


----------



## Vince W (Jan 28, 2018)

Actually, I think Spielberg will have _a lot_ to prove with IJ5, so I'm rather more hopeful than I thought I would be.


----------

